# routing issue?



## rage (Feb 12, 2009)

I need another pair of eyes checking me on this. I'm not a networking guy, but trying my best.

I get 2 MB/s on average throughput when the NFS client in the 10.190.160.0 network is writing data to the NFS server. But when an NFS client within
192.168.2.0 network writes to the NFS server, I get gigabit performance as expected. Can anyone see a reason why?



```
Internet
                             | 
  	Switch A -------- Switch B
  	  |		     |
        vlan 1 	           vlan 1
	  |		     |
 	  | 	          NFS client 
 	  |	        (Public IP: 10.190.160.158
 	  |		 Default gateway: 10.90.160.129
 	  |		 Static route to the 10.42.200.120 network)
 	  |
 	  |
        Router
  (FreeBSD gayteway/nat/ipfw 
  	WAN: 10.42.200.120
  	LAN: 192.168.2.1
  	Default gateway: 10.42.200.96)
  	  |
  	  |
  	vlan 4
  	  |
  	  |
      NFS server
    (Public IP: 10.42.200.125
     Private IP: 192.168.2.15)
```

Background info:

Everything is gigabit in this network. The NFS client is on a different IP network then the NFS server is.
I added a static route on the NFS client so that traffic stays on the local network.


----------



## ducu_00 (Feb 13, 2009)

*design issue?*

1. Please put the netmasks for your networks on your diagram.
2. Where is the nfs server 'public' address - 10.42.200.125 - configured? Is there a second interface on the server, connected to vlan1?
3. How many physical interfaces does the router have? Is it a router on a stick (= one interface trunked to a switch port)?
4. Show us the nfs client static route definition, please.

By the way, 10.0.0.0/8 is a private class A network, as of rfc 1918.


----------

